# Q&A -- Will your dog follow commands from others?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Q. Should I train my Assistance Dog to follow commands given by others?

A. Instead of just saying "yes" I will tell you how I am going to work on that topic with my new pup. As I train my new guy I want everyone in my household to be on the same page as to commands (which words) and in what circumstances they are to be used. I want my dog to go to them when called, sit, down, stand, go into his crate and walk nice on a leash. I want him to load and unload into any type vehicle on command from them. I want them to know the potty command and how to do the daily grooming. If I'm in bed sick with the flu I want my guy to receive all his care in the same manner that I would do for him. In any type of emergency I want anyone in my household to be able to gather him up and be able to care for him. 

My adult kids not living at home will also work with him under my direction so he will know that he is to go to them if called along with some of the other basic commands. 

And finally, I have a friend who is a professional dog trainer and will be my back up dog sitter in her home. 

You have to stop and think who you want to be able to care for your dog and then they must be willing to work with you and your dog. I've worked with my last 4 dogs on the above and it does work that the dog can learn who to listen to and who to ignore.


----------

